# Xamp1.4.12 auf 1.5.5 updaten



## bluex (16. Dezember 2006)

Hi

Wie kann ich einen xamp1.4.12 auf die aktuelle Version 1.5.5 updaten bei apachefriends finde ich nur ein Update von 1.5.4 auf 1.5.5  .... 0o    

Oder kann ich die aktuelle Version einfach drüber kopieren und installieren? Wohl eher nicht oder Will meine ganzen Testseiten nich verlieren, da ich die von Zeit zu Zeit doch mal brauche: ^^


MfG
blueX


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Grundsätzlich könnte es passieren dass Dir bei einem Update (egal mit welcher Version) z.b Deine Konfigurationsdateien (und evtl. auch andere Dinge) überschrieben werden.
Daher solltest Du auf jedenfall vorher ein Backup erstellen.

Ob (und welche) Probleme auftauchen könnten.... und ob Du jede Version einzeln durchgehen musst oder Du auch einfach nur die neueste Version nehmen kannst..... solltest Du lieber im Apacheforum erfragen (falls es dazu nicht schon unter den über 90.000 Beiträgen eine passende Antwort gibt). 

Abgesehen davon stehen Dir auch ältere Upgrades zur Verfügung. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

